# New Lawn and New to Fescue



## Hollandbt (Jun 12, 2019)

I plan to follow the instructions listed in the soil report, but wanted additional insight into ways to lower pH. The goal is to get the soil in is as good of shape as possible this spring and summer for a fall overseed. I have some thin areas of fescue in the back yard and I have a 5k sq ft area in the front that will be transitioning from 100% bermuda to fescue so that I can match the 3k sq ft of fescue already thriving in the shady areas. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The soil remediation guidelines have some info on lowering pH along with links to some articles on it:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165

You might want to pose the question of transitioning from Bermuda to fescue in the cool season forum, like how to make an effective kill on Bermuda.


----------



## Hollandbt (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks for the advice


----------

